# Animal in the Kitchen



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

I just recently closed the restaurant after 2yrs and 9mos, sad but thats another story. I found that a "R" or a "M" had eaten a golf ball size whole in the corner of an unopened 11# block of white chocolate. This shelf was 6ft high. What do you think I should do? Should I just toss the whole thing?. I know some kitchens would just Keep it. However, I think I should toss but on the other hand I dont want to as its expensive. Look forward to your posts. W


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

um..ewwwwwwww..why even ask, you know what you MUST do!!!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

well, if you closed it, you are keeping the chocolate for yourself? Will you be reopening? 

If it's for personal use, I would keep it, however stuff like that doesn't bother me. If I found something like that in our pastry station during work, I would definitely throw it out. The little mice are so cute, though. They are so tiny!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

But can do so much damage!!


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

I cant open again in the same place. Thats "another" storybut maybe I just practice tempering and do some sugar/choc work and then just throw out. do I have to protect myself. They are a terrible animals. What possible disease would I get. I just dont know.W


----------



## mrpastry (Nov 1, 2007)

Droppings and tooth markings you can see.
The saliva, urine, and any other possible excretions and bacteria etc. you cannot see.
It is simply not worth any sort of risk.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Indeed they can.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I see that you're located in Vermont, so I KNOW you have had to have taken the Sav Serve Course and learned about sanitation and vermin...so...as my first post to this thread stated...WHY would you even ask??

You already KNOW the answer to your question. 

You may not be in the possition to "thow away" as you stated money...but, on the other hand is your health and the health of any other person that comes into contact with this "CONTAMINATED" product.

Always ERR on the side of safety and sanitation....THROW IT AWAY...if it's been stored all this time...that means that you didn't have use for it anyway...so you can postpone any and all of your chocolate "practicing".


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

You Guys are right! OK I know You are right. Its gone! Such a waste! I should have been on top of it. However, we did have monthly pest control. Our landlord did not care to keep the building secure at the recomendations of the person who wanted to control all these problems. *At my [email protected]#$%^&*()_


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

You are wrong! I did not have to take the the safe -----Course. Nothing required. Its not like NYC where I worked before. We/ I did have a very clean Kitchen according to the health Dept. I tlhink this happened just recently. I owened the restaurant for 32 plus mos. Well, its gone now. Wiz


----------

